# Intarsia Eagle



## ElMostro (Jul 26, 2007)

Here is an Intarsia Eagle I made some time ago while stationed in Korea.  All the wood was scavenged from pallets.  The clear wood is pine & fir and the darker woods are walnut (yep, found some walnut on some pallets) and either mahogany or luan.


----------



## ahoiberg (Jul 26, 2007)

VERY nice work. that looks like fun. how long did something like this take?


----------



## ElMostro (Jul 26, 2007)

A long time!!! This piece is about 48" x 36" and I worked on it a little bit at a time over a 3 month period.  I would guestimate about 50 hrs.


----------



## bkc (Jul 26, 2007)

That is beautiful work!


----------



## rd_ab_penman (Jul 27, 2007)

Very nicely done! Is this your design?


----------



## ElMostro (Jul 27, 2007)

All thanks for the comments.

Les, the design is from Judy Gale Roberts...one of many.


----------



## BigRob777 (Jul 29, 2007)

Quite nice.  I have a lot of respect for intarsiaists.  Let me know if you need any thins.

Rob


----------



## Rmartin (Jul 29, 2007)

Very nice!


----------



## toolcrazy (Jul 29, 2007)

Very very nice. I like bald eagles. You have way more patients than I.


----------

